# Is it possible to disable DVR function on 722k?



## MelRay (Oct 6, 2016)

As the topic asks is it possible to disable the dvr recording feature? My father is 84 and keeps getting confused and records shows which don't need to be. I called DISH and unfortunately to downgrade it would require a 2 year renewal for service which I find ridiculous. He has no need for DVR functionality. What are the options. Can we just buy a Wally or other model without the DVR if it can't be disabled? Seems like it might be cheaper to do that than require another 2 years. Who can say if he will be here in two years right? 

Thank You,

MelRay


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Is it the only receiver on the account? IF so, and if you're willing to downgrade it to a non-DVR... I'm actually confused at what the actual problem is here. Why not just ignore the recordings? I mean, if you had a non-DVR on the account, you'd not be able to record anything ever... With the DVR, you could record sometimes and "Protect" those to prevent them from being overwritten... then just ignore the stuff your father accidentally records.


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

MelRay said:


> As the topic asks is it possible to disable the dvr recording feature? My father is 84 and keeps getting confused and records shows which don't need to be. I called DISH and unfortunately to downgrade it would require a 2 year renewal for service which I find ridiculous. He has no need for DVR functionality. What are the options. Can we just buy a Wally or other model without the DVR if it can't be disabled? Seems like it might be cheaper to do that than require another 2 years. Who can say if he will be here in two years right?
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> MelRay


You can buy a 211 or Wally for around $75-95 brand new from ebay, Solid Signal, Amazon.

This will prevent a 24 month commitment.
If your father is use to the 722 user interface, than stick with 211 model.
The 211z is the smallest of the 211s.
If you need OTA, you may want to look for a 211k.
The OTA dongle is hard to find, and is outrageous in price right now for a 211z.

I just bought a 211k refurbished model from Ebay for $55.
My 211z was $85 brand new.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

How many TV's are connected to the 722? If 2 or more a 322 SD or a 222HD would be the replacements.


----------



## MelRay (Oct 6, 2016)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Is it the only receiver on the account? IF so, and if you're willing to downgrade it to a non-DVR... I'm actually confused at what the actual problem is here. Why not just ignore the recordings? I mean, if you had a non-DVR on the account, you'd not be able to record anything ever... With the DVR, you could record sometimes and "Protect" those to prevent them from being overwritten... then just ignore the stuff your father accidentally records.


2 issues. The first is an 84 year old man who gets easily confused and is stuck with the 722k
The second is the fact that to downgrade DishNetwork requires a 2 year contract to downgrade to a non-dvr.



Stewart Vernon said:


> Is it the only receiver on the account? IF so, and if you're willing to downgrade it to a non-DVR... I'm actually confused at what the actual problem is here. Why not just ignore the recordings? I mean, if you had a non-DVR on the account, you'd not be able to record anything ever... With the DVR, you could record sometimes and "Protect" those to prevent them from being overwritten... then just ignore the stuff your father accidentally records.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sorry, I might be dim here, but that doesn't actually answer what I was asking.

I would understand if the problem was too many recordings filling up the DVR and not leaving room for you or others to record things... but if you're willing to downgrade to a non-DVR... then I'm still confused as to what the actual problem is. Okay, so he records things he doesn't mean to record. He doesn't have to watch them. Those recordings aren't hurting anything. They will even self-delete once the DVR gets full.

So... if the only problem is that he is recording stuff... why not just ignore the stuff he records? I get that you have an issue with Dish wanting a new commitment for a downgrade. I'm confused about that myself. It seems weird and unnecessary on their part. But, it seems like the easier workaround to your problem is to just keep what you have. Or is there an aspect of having a DVR causing a problem you haven't fully iterated?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you feel you can, just pull the wall plug, open the 722 and unplug the hard drive.

When you restart it the DVR function will error out and you have a 222, but you will still be being charged a DVR fee.


----------

